
Russian 'Sully' lands plane on corn field after bird strike - chupa-chups
https://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/624614-russia-plane-crash-lands-field-after-bird-strike.html
======
nmc
Reuters news flash:
[https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKCN1V50DQ](https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKCN1V50DQ)
(has picture!)

------
galkk
Russia has enough of it's own airplane heroes to be not named after other ones

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1963_Aeroflot_Tupolev_Tu-124_N...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1963_Aeroflot_Tupolev_Tu-124_Neva_river_ditching)

------
AnimalMuppet
Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing. Any landing you can fly
the plane away from is a _great_ landing.

------
antisthenes
Any elaboration on why the chassis was up?

Is it because they didn't have enough power to lower it or because it was
better for landing?

~~~
chupa-chups
According to the alleged professionals at pprune, they most likely didn't have
enough time for that (gear extension takes time, and according to the reports
they were at around 900 feet when the problem manifested itself, which -
without any power - does translate to: prepare to contact ground ASAP).

They most probably didn't even have time to go through the appropriate
checklist. They just did the most reasonable thing achievable in the remaining
time which is: try to land the plane as safely as possible.

~~~
moltar
The Reuters article stated that the flight only lasted 2 minutes. They didn’t
even have time to warn and prepare the passengers.

------
ldargin
This is awesome! Hats off to the crew!

